# Total verwirrt...



## Thorsten (17. Sep. 2006)

Hi zusammen,

nun bin ich doch etwas verwirrt (sogar mehr als sonst)

Nachdem ich heute mal wieder richtig Zeit hatte, intensiv den Teich beobachten konnte, vielen mir zwei Jungfische auf.

Bei den Jungfischen scheint es sich um zwei junge Koi zu handeln.

Die beiden sind ca. 6-8cm groß - oberhalb (der Rücken) schwarz - unterhalb dunkelblau - Flossen weiß bzw. milchig - 
eindeutig Barteln zu erkennen.

Bisher war ich in dem Glauben, dass Koi in der Regel nur mit Ablaichbürsten ablaichen, war das also falsch?

Laichen Koi ohne Laichbürsten ab?


P.S.
Ich versuche mal ein paar Pics zu machen, aber die beiden sind recht flink


----------



## kwoddel (17. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Total verwirrt...*

Hallo KNP
Also das ist so ...................      muss du denn      haben?  Also siehste das geht auch so   die nehmen auch deine Pflanzen


----------



## WERNER 02 (17. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Total verwirrt...*

......Und wenns ganz hart kommt, dann sogar die Wand oder garnichts.


----------



## rainthanner (17. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Total verwirrt...*

Thorsten, 


hast du immer ein Bett gebraucht?   


Gruß Rainer


----------



## kwoddel (17. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Total verwirrt...*

Hallo
Vielleicht sollen wir ihm mal eine Geschichte erzählen von der Biene und der Blume


----------



## Thorsten (17. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Total verwirrt...*

ist ja schon gut 

OK. verstanden, Koi laichen also genauso wie alle anderen.....


----------



## Dodi (17. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Total verwirrt...*

Hallo Thorsten!

Wir haben zwar so 'ne Ablaichbürste, aber noch nie benutzt. Unsere Koi vergnügen sich immer in der Pflanzenzone... und dieses Jahr mit großem Erfolg!
Habe schon einen mit ca. 10 cm gesichtet!


----------



## WERNER 02 (17. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Total verwirrt...*

Hi Thorsten

Diese Bürsten werden anfürsich nur benötigt um den Laich, jedenfalls den größten Teil "zu retten" um die Brut aufzuziehen. Viele verwenden sie aber auch nur dazu, um den Laich zu entfernen, damit die Wasserwerte nicht in den Keller gehn.

Benötigen tut kein Fisch solch ein Hilfsmittel. Wir schon. 

Gruß
Werner02


----------



## kwoddel (17. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Total verwirrt...*

Hi Werner 
Sicher ?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!


----------



## WERNER 02 (17. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Total verwirrt...*

Kwoddel

Ne Bürste brauch ich aber schon !!!! Du etwa nicht ?? 
Gruß
Werner


----------



## Thorsten (17. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Total verwirrt...*

...beim nächsten mal gehe ich in einem anderen Forum meine Fragen stellen.


----------



## kwoddel (17. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Total verwirrt...*

Hallo KNP
was soll das bringen?????????? da kennen die dich doch auch


----------



## Zierphisch (17. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Total verwirrt...*

Hallo Phischfreunde ...
Ich bin neu hir und wollt Halo sagn....Mein Name ißt Zierphisch und ich hab Tümpel mit Phisch und Phrösche. Mit freund lichen Grussen
Ir Zierphisch


----------



## kwoddel (17. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Total verwirrt...*

Hallo Zierphisch
schön für disch !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Realitie (17. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Total verwirrt...*

Was ist den Zierphisch für einer? Gibt es davon noch mehr hier?
Dachte das ist hier eine ernste Seite!!
Wohl nen clown Gefrühstückt.


----------



## Thorsten (17. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Total verwirrt...*

Genau Ralf,

und so wird es bleiben....


----------



## Realitie (17. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Total verwirrt...*

Dann bin  ich aber froh, dachte ich müßte mir eine andere seite suchen!
M it ernsten fragen und antworten!!

Danke, für die Tatkräftige unterstützung der Teichfreunde Astrid und Thorsten!!

Für die geplante erweiterung unseres Teiches!!

Bilder mit erklärung folgen...


----------



## Koi-fan13 (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Total verwirrt...*

ich hab das mit der bürste nicht verstanden wir brauchen doch keine bürste: .
nur zum toiletten putzen


----------

